# East TN Sunday gumbo



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 10, 2019)

Was raining all weekend here so figured it was about time for a big pot of gumbo.

Now I’m sure this doesn’t hold a candle to what y’all do in Louisiana and elsewhere but for someone who isn’t too terribly experienced with it I thought it turned out pretty good.

Started the prep work getting stuffed chopped up. Okra, celery, onion, green onion, and fresh parsley 







I usually like to use crawfish tail meat as well as shrimp but couldn’t get my hands on any yesterday so straight shrimp it is






Got the sausage browned up






Got the roux going






Of course gotta add some brew






The end result. Big bowl(with rice in the bottom) and a couple garlic cheddar biscuits 











Again I’m sure it’s nothing compared to authentic stuff but man it was good and I got lunch for a couple days this week. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 10, 2019)

Good job on the dark roux. Good looking bowl of gumbo!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 10, 2019)

Fine looking meal smokin.  Good call on the "Yanglang"!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks good to me, I enjoy a bowl or ....

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 10, 2019)

Your gumbo looks good to me.  The only thing I'd change would be the ocra--just can't develope a taste for it.
Gary


----------



## ofelles (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks great.  And I 2nd on the dark Roux, takes time and patients


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Good job on the dark roux. Good looking bowl of gumbo!





ofelles said:


> Looks great.  And I 2nd on the dark Roux, takes time and patients



Thanks for the compliments. Yeah I let that stuff cook down for like 5 hours. The yuengling I added in might have helped with that haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 10, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Fine looking meal smokin.  Good call on the "Yanglang"!



Cant beat a good cold Yanglang sometimes!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 10, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good to me, I enjoy a bowl or ....
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris. Stuff cooked down for about 5 hours I just enjoyed some more for lunch

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 10, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Your gumbo looks good to me.  The only thing I'd change would be the ocra--just can't develope a taste for it.
> Gary



Thanks Gary. Man I love the okra might be a southern thing. My wife's grandparents have a garden full of it so we are normally stocked up certain times of the year


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

Never had it, but I'd be game!
Looks Great!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Never had it, but I'd be game!
> Looks Great!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks John! Man that's 2 things you need to give a shot now..lamb and gumbo. The gumbo is time consuming but well worth it in the end!

John


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 18, 2019)

My sister lived in Patterson Louisiana for a while. Someone showed her the method to make a roux, and as she described it to me, cook it until you are CERTAIN that you've cooked it too much. It should be darkly toasted, as you show.

Do you have any shrimp farming in TN? That's starting to happen in Ohio.

https://fwfarms.com/festival/


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 18, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> My sister lived in Patterson Louisiana for a while. Someone showed her the method to make a roux, and as she described it to me, cook it until you are CERTAIN that you've cooked it too much. It should be darkly toasted, as you show.
> 
> Do you have any shrimp farming in TN? That's starting to happen in Ohio.
> 
> https://fwfarms.com/festival/



I'm not sure to be honest with you. Most of what we get shrimp wise is either frozen or if its shipped in fresh its highly expensive. And your sister is about right! Just keep it rolling until it has that dark rich look to it and you are good to go!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 18, 2019)

You would have liked the time they had a shrimp boil. There were some ladies shelling buckets of shrimp, and I asked if I could have some of the shells. I went across the parking lot and got my sister's big honking Le Creuset stock pot, loaded up, and made a huge batch of shrimp stock.

Sometimes she would buy shrimp at the dock in Morgan City.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> My sister lived in Patterson Louisiana for a while. Someone showed her the method to make a roux, and as she described it to me, cook it until you are CERTAIN that you've cooked it too much. It should be darkly toasted, as you show.
> 
> Do you have any shrimp farming in TN? That's starting to happen in Ohio.
> 
> https://fwfarms.com/festival/





No "Shrimp" farming around here either.
There's a farmer down the road who's not very big, but I wouldn't call him a "Shrimp".

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 18, 2019)

Shrimp farmer farming shrimp ?  
There are a lot of shrimp farms around me .


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh what the heck, how about a thread derail ... there is the sex practice of "shrimping" which is sucking toes.

Not my thing.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 19, 2019)

I don't know about all that man haha maybe the shrimping farmer is into that sort of thing


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 19, 2019)

Anyway I do like to make stock from shrimp shells that others would throw away.

I had a video of that event on Vimeo but darn if I can find it now. they don't seem to have any Search feature like youtube.

It was a good time, maybe 50 people or so, big boiling kettles of crayfish, shrimp, potatoes and sausage - a bit like a Low Country boil. Long tables covered in brown paper, and the food just poured out for everyone to dig in. This was right on the banks of Bayou Teche. 

Music. Beer. Conversations. Napkins.


----------

